

Amazon Kindle Cloud Reader  - ghshephard
https://read.amazon.com/

======
fpgeek
Existing discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2867092>

That being said, I'd love for discussion to move here (as a reward for
spelling Kindle correctly).

